# HOT5 lights



## david (Sep 8, 2010)

Just got a HOT5 fixture, with 2 6500k and 2 pink, 39w each, does it too much for 33G tank? I am thinking just use 2 6500k and 1 pink, or 2 pink and 1 6500K, which one is better?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

When you say "pink", does the bulb have a K rating (it sounds like it might be a lower K bulb in the 3000 - 5000K range)? For plant growth 2 - 39W bulbs should be fine. You might have better color renditioning using 1 "pink" and 1 - 6500K bulb however, the 2 - 6500K would be ideal for plant growth. Just a word of caution, you are probably going to have algae problems running only 2 bulbs if you don't also supplement a carbon source (injected CO2 or a liquid supplement).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

